# September 8th!



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like the bionic is being released September 8th.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Have you heard anything official yet?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

No not yet. everything is still pointing to the 8th though

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah that's the rumor I keep hearing too. Are you getting one?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I am going to wait to see the specs on the HTC Vigor before I pick if I want the bionic or vigor

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

I was thinking the same, but I never cared for HTC's battery life or build quality so I'm leaning towards the Bionic. But, we'll see.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree but HTC is now supporting rooting and open bootloaders. Moto is still locking there devices down like crazy. HTC learned a very important lesson with the thunderbolt. Battery life is important lol. I believe they have found a way to fix the battery life.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Good points. I've always been a Motorola fanboi, but with Google now snatching them up I'm pretty psyched up. Until I see some more valid info the Vigor is kinda vaporware to me.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I have always loved moto phones but with them locking it down and everything I'm just trying to see what's out there before I make my say. Especially since the release is so close to the winter phone releases. I plan on getting the best device I can that comes out this year. I'm in no hurry and I would advice anyone else to wait and see what other phones are coming out.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Good points, though I may not be able to resist the Bionic. 

EDIT: After seeing this, I dunno about the Bionic.

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/1...major-appearance-gets-compared-to-the-bionic/


----------



## HighwaySnobbery (Jun 6, 2011)

At $300, I won't be getting one.

http://www.androidcentral.com/minimum-advertised-pricing-puts-droid-bionic-299-starting-sept-8


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea I saw that on droid-life :-/ but what 4G LTE phone has been released for less then $300? If you want to spend $250 or $200 your going to have to wait a few weeks/months. You can except the $300 price for all decent 4G LTE phones. Some will be in the $200-250 but the specs will be lacking.

Follow me @aDroidman on Twitter

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## HighwaySnobbery (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm not really taking issue with it. Three hundred just doesn't fit my budget. I'll wait for see what other phones come out in the two hundred dollar range. 4G isn't all that important so I'll have plenty of options. I was just sitting on my upgrade till I saw what the GSII and Bionic were going to be.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure what Im going to do yet. May wait a bit to see what the holidays bring.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Well seeing as the nexus prime may be on VZW as of today. I think its worth waiting

Follow me @aDroidman on Twitter

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

adroidman said:


> Well seeing as the nexus prime may be on VZW as of today. I think its worth waiting
> 
> Follow me @aDroidman on Twitter
> 
> Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


That does make it a toughie, and locked down bootloader from moto or a top of the line gets updates asap, bootloader unlocked nexus prime thats hella thin? The choice is yours, cuz i'm waiting until the bionic two or nexus 4, cheers


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

eh is the information from the fake, @Droid Bionic? Or is this creditably info?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

September 7 or 8th is the release date.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure if I want the bionic anymore...might hold out for a prime and say fuggggit
Not like my X is giving me problems yet so I'm sure I can hold off...


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in a 4G area but with thunderbolt battery I don't get on that often, I use home WiFi and 3g to stream music and it all just works. I wouldn't mind getting just a 3g phone till battery technology catches up to their phone counterparts.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

A test was done today. 8-10 hours of 4G and heavy use, battery was at 10%

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

ya.... I keep reading that its September 8th, and it isn't coming from @droidbionic. I don't know we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

"Motorola: DROID BIONIC by Motorola: Capture HD video in "full." No bull: http://t.co/66Ch9ua #worththewait"
--http://twitter.com/Motorola/status/110035774614929408

Please do some background search next time.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Press release is tomorrow watch for it

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------

